# JBL JRX115 pro speakers



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I bought a set of these on epay cheap because someone blew the tweeters 20 dollars each and 30 dollars shipping each. I got the tweeter diaphragms for 17 dollars each. ( the tweeters come apart easy, just 4 screws after removing the tweeter.) They are rated at 250 RMS and they are to be uses with amps rated at 250 watts to 500 watts RMS for powering them, and 1000 watts Max at 8 Ohm. They are very good sounding speakers. I bought a class D powered mixer that is 300 watts per channel RMS at 8 Ohm and 400 watts max per channel. I have more into the powered mixer then I do the speakers. I am just surprised at the sound quality from a class D amp. Everything is so clear and clean. You can turn it way up and the amp never gets hot. I am guessing also it helps that it is made for Pro use and not home use. I looked up the reviews of the JBL JRX115 speakers and they get great reviews for the sound quality. You can crank it up and the speakers never distort.

I did a couple of local DJ gigs and I kept having people walking up to me saying about how good it sounded. 

You can turn this up the hole way and you get no distortion at all. It sounds like your at the dance club. 

They are phasing out the JRX115 and coming out with the JRX215. They look the same but the front metal grill has a different color JBL logo. and I think they have basically the same components inside them.

2414H-C tweeter in the JRX215
2412H-1 tweeter in the JRX115


I think it maybe the same driver. it seems like they use the same driver in many speakers and just change the last digit. 

I know these are JBL's low end pro speakers but they sound great.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like you got a great deal on your speakers. :T:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JBLs are actually quite decent and that's a great deal you got. They are very efficient speakers and take a lot less power to drive them that's why they get so loud without distortion. The only issue with that sort of speaker is they are designed for a larger space and need room to breath. They won't go very deep I would guess not much lower than 50Hz but add a sub and your good to go.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> Sounds like you got a great deal on your speakers. :T:T


Yeah I got a great deal. I got a better deal when I won the speaker package on here with the dual powered subwoofers. The sad part is I no longer have them. When my ex and I broke up she destroyed them. Smashed them into little bits. She didn't take it well when I told her it was over. It's so sad that they got destroyed but I am glad she is out of my life. She destroyed my computers and everything that I owned. That's one reason why I wasn't on here for some time. No computer for some time then when I did have one I didn't feel like getting on here since it just reminded me of everything that I lost. basicly I had to start from scratch. she busted my TV's I had ones that I got cheap that I repaired, I had post on the form here about what the issues were and helped people. I ended up moving away from that area, and when I went to get my stuff it was destroyed.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...d-5-2-s-series-speaker-system-eq1-sub-eq.html

These are the ones that she destroyed.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> JBLs are actually quite decent and that's a great deal you got. They are very efficient speakers and take a lot less power to drive them that's why they get so loud without distortion. The only issue with that sort of speaker is they are designed for a larger space and need room to breath. They won't go very deep I would guess not much lower than 50Hz but add a sub and your good to go.


they are to go down to 38 Hz

Nominal Impediance: 8 Ohms
• Power Capacity: 250W, Peak Power Capacity 1000W
• Frequency Range: 38 Hz – 16 kHz (–10 dB)
• Sensitivity: 98 dB, 1 Watt @ 1 Meter
• Crossover Frequency: 1.6 kHz


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jason1976 said:


> they are to go down to 38 Hz
> 
> Nominal Impediance: 8 Ohms
> • Power Capacity: 250W, Peak Power Capacity 1000W
> ...


I wouldn't count them as going down to 38hz since they are 10db down at that point. I would only count -3db as the frequency limits. Don't forget that 9db would mean that it would take 1000w at say 16hz where it would only take 250w if they were down by 3db. If you want to get down into the 50hz or lower with these speakers I would strongly suggest a sub (it will be a lot easier on your amp too). You got a great deal on the speakers, they just need a sub IMO to get some bass. All of my speakers are in the same situation as yours in that they need a sub to get some good bass. :T:T


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> I wouldn't count them as going down to 38hz since they are 10db down at that point. I would only count -3db as the frequency limits. Don't forget that 9db would mean that it would take 1000w at say 16hz where it would only take 250w if they were down by 3db. If you want to get down into the 50hz or lower with these speakers I would strongly suggest a sub (it will be a lot easier on your amp too). You got a great deal on the speakers, they just need a sub IMO to get some bass. All of my speakers are in the same situation as yours in that they need a sub to get some good bass. :T:T


I would have to get a powered subwoofer. They make passive subs but that would take away some of the amps power away from them. 

I could get cheap passive subs but not sure how they would sound. there are no specs on these 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000-Watt-D...o_Audio_Speakers_Monitors&hash=item417d3830f6


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are not really subs, they are designed for music only and only go down to around 30hz. It's an option if your only using this system for music.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Those are not really subs, they are designed for music only and only go down to around 30hz. It's an option if your only using this system for music.


I'm using this system to be a mobile DJ. there isn't a pro audio area on this forum. I wish they had a pro audio area.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They will do the job but don't expect a lot of volume out of them. They may be large but they only weigh 60lbs each so not very well built. Your SVS subs you had weighed more.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jason1976 said:


> I'm using this system to be a mobile DJ. there isn't a pro audio area on this forum. I wish they had a pro audio area.


Actually there is one here... :T Would you like the thread moved to that location?


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> They will do the job but don't expect a lot of volume out of them. They may be large but they only weigh 60lbs each so not very well built. Your SVS subs you had weighed more.


They give out a lot of volume. I've had them in a bar full of people and they had no issues hearing the music and it sounded very clear. now it was just a medium sized bar. not a large club.


----------

